# Вопрос "на берегу"



## maxpower (16 Апр 2016)

Доброго времени суток, уважаемые!
Мне 48лет. К музыке никакого отношения никогда не имел. Некоторое время назад прочел эпический роман "Грехи аккордеона" и заинтересовался этими инструментами. Теперь дозрел до обучения.
Прошу помочь определиться с принципиальными вопросами "на берегу" (в смысле, пока еще все не закрутилось).
1. Выбор клавиши-кнопки. 
Почитал форум, посмотрел видео, посравнивал. Предпочтения не появились, все по своему нравятся. (единственное, обратил внимание на то ,что на видео, у кнопочных стук клавиш слышен чаще, это так и есть?). Поэтому решил, что пока накоплю информацию и буду выбирать уже из конкретных предложений, хоть кнопки, хоть клавиши, ориентируясь на цену-качество, что конкретное будет лучше, то и куплю. Планирую брать инструмент БУ. Такой подход оправдан? 
2. В качестве учебного "эталона" баяна (если так можно выразится), опять же почитав форум, выбрал "терку". Сложилось впечатление, что ее в отличном состоянии реально найти до 10000р.(либо купить и довести до ума в пределах этой же суммы). Я прав?
3. А вот по клавишам все не понятно. Достойного бюджетного, стартового варианта аналогичного "Тульскому" никто не описывает. Отечественные инструменты все ругают, а иностранные в бюджет вокруг 10тыр. не влезают.  Но хотелось бы вписаться. Это возможно?
Если нет, то как мне лучше поступить?
Простите за многословность.  Надеюсь на помощь


----------



## ya_rus (16 Апр 2016)

maxpower (16.04.2016, 03:21) писал:


> как мне лучше поступить?


 Научитесь хоть что-то похожее на мелодию извлекать из любого инструмента, пусть самого бедного,а потом предъявляйте требования к самому инструменту.Судя по Вашему возрасту, обучение будет не из лёгких, да и аппарат(пальцы) для извлечения звуков будет долго развиваться+музыкальная память. Одного желания мало! Успехов в освоении инструмента!


----------



## vev (16 Апр 2016)

*maxpower*, 

ну "клавиши" и "кнопки" имеют разницу не только в стуке 
У аккордеона несколько иной, чем у баяна, тембр. Прислушайтесь и поймете. Какой репертуар больше "греет душу"? Если русские народные, то лучше будет по тембру баян ИМХО.

Баян более техничный инструмент (расположение кнопок более эргономично что-ли ), но было разумно замечено, что в Вашем возрасте начиная, не приходиться рассчитывать на стремительный прорыв в технике.

По поводу выбора аккордеона. Многие поколения начинали свой путь на Weltmeister Stella. Я бы ее и посоветовал. По соотношению цена/качество, думаю, самое то. Вот только выбирать самому не советую. Слишком много нюансов, на которые надо обращать внимание.

Ну и теоретическая тяга к инструменту еще ничего не значит. Поищите у знакомых любой инструмент и попробуйте недельку-другую поиграть. Если тяга сохраниться, будете думать о покупке, но с более практической кочки зрения.

P.S. если надо напопробовать - обращайтесь. Организуем


----------



## andreyrb (16 Апр 2016)

Может с муз.школы начинать нужно? Под присмотром преподавателя и стартанете.


----------



## Kuzalogly (16 Апр 2016)

А гармонь не рассматриваете? Там всё достаточно изучабельно, при наличии рвения. Не смотрИте на всякие ТВ программы, где гармонисты вынуждены корчить из себя придурковатых бодрячков. Гармонь- это и народность, и классика даже. А потом можно расширить сферу интересов на баян и аккордеон. Этот путь многими пройден...


----------



## vater (16 Апр 2016)

*maxpower*, если Вы никогда не имели отношения к музыке, я бы Вам не советовал в таком возрасте начинать обучение на инструменте. Дело в том, что к такому возрасту организм физиологически деградирует, связки усыхают, мышцы становятся ригидными, и развить игровой аппарат (включая пальцы, кисть и лучезапястный сустав) до требуемого уровня будет проблематично. Ну, это всё равно, что Вы бы посмотрели  фильм "Легенда № 17" и решили к своему юбилею стать классным хоккеистом, хотя раньше вообще не занимались спортом. Вы потратите уйму времени, средств и сил, но результат будет минимальным, если не нулевым. Если у Вас есть желание заняться музыкой, лучше приобщайте своих детей и внуков или сами общайтесь с музыкантами, тогда Вы получите реальный и гарантированный результат.


----------



## vev (16 Апр 2016)

*vater*,

Категорически не согласен!
Не только можно, но и нужно и полезно. Прекрасная тренировка и не только для пальцев, но и для мозгов. Если усердия хватит, все будет пучком. Безусловно результат будет скромнее, чем при тех же усилиях в детстве, но он будет

Я не играл почти 30 лет и за 2.5-3 года значительно превзошел свой уровень после окончания школы.


----------



## maxpower (17 Апр 2016)

ya_rus/ писал:


> maxpower (16.04.2016, 03:21) писал:как мне лучше поступить? Научитесь хоть что-то похожее на мелодию извлекать из любого инструмента, пусть самого бедного,а потом предъявляйте требования к самому инструменту.Судя по Вашему возрасту, обучение будет не из лёгких, да и аппарат(пальцы) для извлечения звуков будет долго развиваться+музыкальная память. Одного желания мало! Успехов в освоении инструмента!


Спасибо за доброе пожелание! Мне кажется, что свои возможности и перспективы я оцениваю реально. Если получится научиться играть так, что бы самому получать от игры удовольствие, то буду считать, что цель достигнута. Ради этого готов потрудиться. Торопиться не куда. На счет пальцев, вроде не совсем окостенели, я ведь при всем прочем - массажист. 
А инструмент, это ведь как мне кажется, тоже своего рода мотивация - богатый звук, ощущения от общения с качественной вещью, перспектива освоить весь потенциал.


----------



## maxpower (17 Апр 2016)

vev писал:


> *maxpower*,
> 
> ну "клавиши" и "кнопки" имеют разницу не только в стуке
> У аккордеона несколько иной, чем у баяна, тембр. Прислушайтесь и поймете. Какой репертуар больше "греет душу"? Если русские народные, то лучше будет по тембру баян ИМХО.
> ...


VEV, так что, стук у кнопочного инструмента действительно сильнее чем у клавишного, или это признак некачественного (старого, требующего ремонта) инструмента?
За советы спасибо! Воспользуюсь. 
Про инструмент напопробовать напишите пожалуйста поподробнее.
И еще, того, что показано здесь https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWOO0qKC8SI сильно недостаточно для оценки состояния?


----------



## maxpower (17 Апр 2016)

andreyrb писал:


> Может с муз.школы начинать нужно? Под присмотром преподавателя и стартанете.


Может оно и лучше, но дороговато как то выходит, с учетом тех целей, которые я для себя ставлю.  Я планирую учиться сам, но найти гуру в качестве консультанта что бы периодически оценивал, корректировал. Как то так.


----------



## maxpower (17 Апр 2016)

Kuzalogly писал:


> А гармонь не рассматриваете? Там всё достаточно изучабельно, при наличии рвения. Не смотрИте на всякие ТВ программы, где гармонисты вынуждены корчить из себя придурковатых бодрячков. Гармонь- это и народность, и классика даже. А потом можно расширить сферу интересов на баян и аккордеон. Этот путь многими пройден...


Про "придурковатых бодрячков" образно. Думаю, они бы Вам нашли что ответить!  Ничего против гармони не имею, даже наоборот порой удивляюсь, как из таких вроде бы несерьезных  штуковин получают потрясающую музыку!?
Но больно долог путь..., нету у меня времени.


----------



## maxpower (17 Апр 2016)

vater писал:


> *maxpower*, если Вы никогда не имели отношения к музыке, я бы Вам не советовал в таком возрасте начинать обучение на инструменте. Дело в том, что к такому возрасту организм физиологически деградирует, связки усыхают, мышцы становятся ригидными, и развить игровой аппарат (включая пальцы, кисть и лучезапястный сустав) до требуемого уровня будет проблематично. Ну, это всё равно, что Вы бы посмотрели  фильм "Легенда № 17" и решили к своему юбилею стать классным хоккеистом, хотя раньше вообще не занимались спортом. Вы потратите уйму времени, средств и сил, но результат будет минимальным, если не нулевым. Если у Вас есть желание заняться музыкой, лучше приобщайте своих детей и внуков или сами общайтесь с музыкантами, тогда Вы получите реальный и гарантированный результат.


vater, А сколько Вам лет, если не секрет конечно?
Звучит страшно, особенно про деградацию организма. 
Поверьте, про деградацию, усыхание, отмирание, высыпание песка и т.п. у Вас неверные сведения (либо у Вас перед газами был плохой пример). Это как 16летнему, 20летние кажутся старперами, а 30 летние  - что они вообще на этом свете забыли? Да и пример про фильм не годится - Вы сравнили реально травмоопасный хоккей(в который я кстати оч. любил играть) с музыкой. Не принимается.


----------



## maxpower (17 Апр 2016)

vev писал:


> *vater*,
> 
> Категорически не согласен!
> Не только можно, но и нужно и полезно. Прекрасная тренировка и не только для пальцев, но и для мозгов. Если усердия хватит, все будет пучком. Безусловно результат будет скромнее, чем при тех же усилиях в детстве, но он будет
> ...


Спасибо за поддержку!


----------



## ya_rus (17 Апр 2016)

maxpower (17.04.2016, 02:50) писал:


> Я планирую учиться сам


Поверьте моему опыту общения с инструментами ( с1965 года) не только клавишными, но духовыми и струнными, обучение по самоучителю+видео-это будет топтание на месте длительное время, если не бесконечно! Обязательно нужно, хотя бы раз в неделю, демонстрировать свои потуги в освоении инструмента (с аккордеоном проще) преподавателю. В музшколе не думаю, что Вам откажут. Дай Бог, чтобы всё у Вас сложилось!
 Второе. Руки музыканта-это бесконечное отличие от рук других профессий! 
Третье.Не забывайте, что нотная грамота-залог успеха. Не начинайте, как многие, игру на слух.


----------



## vater (17 Апр 2016)

*maxpower*, мне 50 лет. Про усыхание связок и мышц - это не плохой пример, а информация от доктора Бубновского, которого сейчас активно продвигают по ТВ. Почитайте его книги, которые, кстати, помогают понять, как улучшить эластичность связок и мышц, добиться расслабления кисти - залог правильной постановки руки на баяне. Кстати, баян - такая же травмоопасная вещь, как хоккей. При самостоятельных занятиях легко заработать ганглиому на запястье.


----------



## vev (17 Апр 2016)

*maxpower*,

стук - просто инструмент недостаточно качественный. Прошу прощения - не смотрел Вашу ссылку, но готов сразу заявить, что недостаточно. Инструмент надо держать в руках, играть в разных режимах, смотреть потроха. САми ж знаете, что массажистом не стать, глядя на Малахова по телевизору 
По поводу конкретики - или в личку или звоните (89057924391)


----------



## maxpower (17 Апр 2016)

Приветствую всех! Огромное спасибо за обсуждение и мнения, все очень полезно! 
Вопрос кнопки-клавиши-баян-аккордеон решился неожиданным образом. Супруга сказала, что тоже хочет участвовать, а т.к. когда то оканчивала муз.шк. и клавиши ей знакомы, то и выбираем аккордеон! Мне выгодно даже если она и передумает  - какая - никакая помощь будет. 
Спасибо за советы про преподавателя, я и сам склонялся к такому варианту - периодически брать уроки.
Надеюсь на помощь и в дальнейшем.


----------



## Andrey Z. (17 Апр 2016)

.Не забывайте, что нотная грамота-залог успеха. Не начинайте, как многие, игру на слух. А что это так категорично про игру на слух. Оторви большинство от нот и  - нет музыканта. А сейчас если ещё и лишить интернета, то вообще - хана! Для тех  кто в теме


----------



## maxpower (17 Апр 2016)

vater писал:


> *maxpower*, мне 50 лет. Про усыхание связок и мышц - это не плохой пример, а информация от доктора Бубновского, которого сейчас активно продвигают по ТВ. Почитайте его книги, которые, кстати, помогают понять, как улучшить эластичность связок и мышц, добиться расслабления кисти - залог правильной постановки руки на баяне. Кстати, баян - такая же травмоопасная вещь, как хоккей. При самостоятельных занятиях легко заработать ганглиому на запястье.


Хоть и офф топ, но не могу не высказать!
Уважаемый vater,   в таком случае, вы рискуете сами себе осложнить жизнь. Ведь слова и мысли в определенном смысле
материальны. Если мы станем делать выводы о своем состоянии и ставить себе рамки на основании общих советов
врачей (подчеркну - общих, и не нам конкретно сделанных) то рискуем и вправду усохнуть. Если на то пошло, то лет эдак после 25 функции организма потихонечку начинают угасать. И какой из этого должен быть вывод? Я лично уверен, что надо постоянно "пришпоривать" самого себя причем с юности. Тогда ни мышцы, ни пальцы ни  мозги ни сердце с сосудами ни прочие особо ценные органы ни усохнут. Естественно, что все мы разные, имеем разное здоровье и потенциал как физ. так и интеллектуальный, да и сексуальный. Кто то имеет хронические заболевания с детства а кого-то шандарахнуло в 35-40-50. Но ведь это ничего не меняет, просто планка для каждого разная.
А на счет Бубновского, все не так просто. Он хороший специалист, создавший свою систему лечения и реабилитации. Но хороших специалистов и реально действующих систем очень много. Если убрать  могучую коммерческую составляющую (которая меня лично просто потрясает. Очень грамотное продвижение, оч. большие инвестиции. Он крут!)
то он ни чем не будет выделяться из их ряда, там нет никакой революции. Как и у любой системы - свои показания, противопоказания, свои достоинства и недостатки. 
Его методика далеко не безупречна с точки зрения физиологии. Он неоправданно переоценен.
Пардон, за многословие.


----------



## vev (18 Апр 2016)

arangi писал:


> .Не забывайте, что нотная грамота-залог успеха. Не начинайте, как многие, игру на слух. А что это так категорично про игру на слух. Оторви большинство от нот и  - нет музыканта. А сейчас если ещё и лишить интернета, то вообще - хана! Для тех  кто в теме


вот-вот. Нотная грамота, безусловно, нужна и очень полезна, но игра по слуху тоже вещь необходимая. К сожалению, в наших школах не всегда этому уделялось достаточно внимания и уже в зрелом возрасте пришлось потратить изрядные усилия, чтобы научиться играть на слух.


----------



## ya_rus (18 Апр 2016)

arangi (17.04.2016, 23:59) писал:


> Оторви большинство от нот и - нет музыканта. А сейчас если ещё и лишить интернета, то вообще - хана!


Позвольте спросить, а с чего это вдруг? 
Вы сами-то в теме?


----------



## vater (18 Апр 2016)

*maxpower*, для начала поиграйте год-другой, а потом сообщите Ваши результаты. Вы ведь даже не поинтересовались, с какими трудностями столкнется начинающий баянист (аккордеонист), а сразу занялись выбором инструмента. Т.е. хотите запрягать телегу впереди лошади. Узнайте для начала, способна ли Ваша лошадь передвигать телегу 
Что касается "общих советов врачей", то меня интересует только практика реабилитации. Проведите такой тест на подвижность суставов рук и эластичность мышц. Скрестив руки в запястье, возьмите пальцы в замок ладонями друг к другу, а затем выверните их наизнанку, вытянув руки перед собой. Или заведите за спину правый локоть сверху, левый локоть снизу - сцепите кисти в замок на лопатками. Молодые без труда выполняют эти упражнения, а вот после 40 лет - единицы. В любом случае, желаю Вам удачи!


----------



## maxpower (18 Апр 2016)

Vater, второй тест выполнил. Первый не понял как выполнять.  Моя телега скрипит но едет! Спасибо за добрые пожелания.


----------



## vater (18 Апр 2016)

maxpower писал:


> Первый тест не понял как выполнять.


Правую ладонь поворачиваете тыльной стороной на левую сторону туловища, левую ладонь - на правую сторону. Скрестив запястья,  складывайте ладони и берете пальцы в замок. Начинаете поворачивать сцепленные ладони вниз, затем на себя, вверх и снова от себя. То есть, выворачиваете сцепленные ладони по кругу на 180 градусов и вытягивайте руки. Пальцы старайтесь не расцеплять. Делается в 2-х вариантах:  правая рука сверху, затем левая сверху. Обычно, в положении, когда правая рука сверху, делается хуже. Объясняется тем, что правой рукой мы больше работаем, мышцы более натруженные и более укороченные, поэтому эластичность мышц правой руки хуже.


----------



## maxpower (18 Апр 2016)

vater писал:


> maxpower писал:Первый тест не понял как выполнять.Правую ладонь поворачиваете тыльной стороной на левую сторону туловища, левую ладонь - на правую сторону. Скрестив запястья,  складывайте ладони и берете пальцы в замок. Начинаете поворачивать сцепленные ладони вниз, затем на себя, вверх и снова от себя. То есть, выворачиваете сцепленные ладони по кругу на 180 градусов и вытягивайте руки. Пальцы старайтесь не расцеплять. Делается в 2-х вариантах:  правая рука сверху, затем левая сверху. Обычно, в положении, когда правая рука сверху, делается хуже. Объясняется тем, что правой рукой мы больше работаем, мышцы более натруженные и более укороченные, поэтому эластичность мышц правой руки хуже.


Вот это уже жестооокий вариант. Если брать теоретически возможный объем движения в 360рад. То у меня не меняя сцепления пальцев выходит где-то 280.


----------



## vev (18 Апр 2016)

maxpower (19.04.2016, 00:33) писал:


> Вот это уже жестооокий вариант. Если брать теоретически возможный объем движения в 360рад. То у меня не меняя сцепления пальцев выходит где-то 280.


Не бойтесь, на аккордеоне мне ни разу в жизни не приходилось так раскорячиваться 
Думаю, что даже при 120град, играть Вы сможете


----------



## tobol (19 Апр 2016)

Любое серьезное и долговременное дело надо начинать с определения целей.
От этого зависит выбор инструмента, выбор репертуара, в том числе по уровню сложности, интенсивность работы с преподавателем (только на начальном этапе или длительное время) и т.д.
Если Вы ставите цель играть в кругу семьи и друзей - это одно. Если не исключаете, что будете в каком-то виде участвовать в концертах, например, играть для хора или вокальной группы - это другое.
Музыкальная грамота необходима в любом случае, умение играть на слух также.
Главное условие - играть на инструменте каждый день, ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО!
Успехов!


----------



## vater (19 Апр 2016)

*vev*, играть то можно и носом, а вот эластичные мышцы дают возможность раскрепостить руку. При укороченных мышцах пальцы деревенеют. Музыканты знают, что тяжелая физическая нагрузка на руку снижает беглость пальцев. А происходит это от того, что мышцы укорачиваются и необходимо их растянуть с помощью упражнений. Приведу два примера из пособия "Анатомия упражнений на растяжку" А.Нельсона и Ю.Кокконена. Растягивать можно только разогретые мышцы не более 10 сек. без болевых ощущений. При регулярных повторениях эластичность мышц со временем повышается, что отражается на ощущении легкости кисти и беглости пальцев.


----------



## vev (19 Апр 2016)

*vater*,

ну носом сложно... Подбородники мешают 

Безусловно, разогревающие упражнения, растяжки весьма полезны. Не надо холодными руками начинать играть. Размять, разогреть, поиграть упражнения... Безусловно, есть вклад возрастных изменений, но он тем больше, чем меньше нагрузки дает исполнитель, и чем меньше тренирует мышечный/связочный аппарат. 
По себе могу сказать, что при начале занятий несколько лет назад, 20 минут для рук было уже достаточно тяжело. Сейчас 2-3 часа с инструментом не вызывают никаких неприятных ощущений. Восстановление идет весьма быстро. Мой возраст - 46. Ревматоидный полиартрит в анамнезе, и если бы я не играл постоянно и помногу, то неизвестно, что было бы с гибкостью пальцев вообще. 
Да, мне не догнать профессионалов, потративших более полужизни на инструмент, но вполне справляюсь с весьма непростым репертуаром. Кстати, помимо мышц есть еще и мозг. Так вот занимаясь на аккордеоне, я значительно улучшил общую память.


----------



## vater (19 Апр 2016)

vev писал:


> ну носом сложно...


Моцарт играл с завязанными глазами задом наперед, Паганини играл на одной струне, Ник Вуйчич пишет единственным пальцем ноги, так как рук и ног у него нет от рождения. Однажды я видел фото, где безрукий человек за обеденным столом держит ложку ногой. Так что приспособительные возможности человека больше, чем мы думаем.


----------



## vev (19 Апр 2016)

*vater*,
не полная цитата... Там еще про подбородники


----------

